

MIT/Sloan Launches Free Online Plattform Domination Simulation Game - stfu
https://mitsloan.mit.edu/MSTIR/system-dynamics/platform-wars/Pages/default.aspx

======
stfu
Results for Year 10 You Competitor

Market Share (%) 99% 1%

Revenue ($ / Year) 4.4B 53.0M

Net Income ($ / Year) 1.3B -296.7M

Cumulative Profit ($) 5.7B -142.4M

(standard settings)

